# M-Series Crossover



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm finding more and more internet buzz (though not here) about the current crossover used in the M-series speakers. It seems that some are getting their hair raised because the SVS website is (still) using the term "new crossover" and the picture displayed does not match the crossover that was shipped in the v.2 speakers, even though there's no mention of a v.3 crossover.

Can someone please confirm or deny whether there has been yet another redesign?

It would seem to me that the present use of the words "new crossover" are nothing more than the remnants of the v.2 redesign from 2008. As for the picture, I assume that to be nothing more than symbolic. As long as the values of the components haven't changed, it really shouldn't matter what it actually looks like.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I thought they already had different crossovers than the ones they originally had in them when they first released. I thought that any ones being built now already incorporated the new crossovers.


----------



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> I thought they already had different crossovers than the ones they originally had in them when they first released. I thought that any ones being built now already incorporated the new crossovers.


They do. They did. They are.

I think a few people got all bent out of shape because the website is still "announcing" the new crossover (from nearly 2 years ago). That, coupled with dissimilar looking crossover boards, caused some confusion and speculation. Though why these people couldn't contact SVS and find out directly, is beyond me.

Anyway, that's how this unfolded with me. I was on the phone with a friend yesterday telling him about my pending SVS purchase and he asked if the speakers were the new "version 3". Blah, blah, blah, site says new, yada, yada, yada pictures aren't the same, blah, blah, blah. This was not the first time I've heard that though so it kind of concerned me. I auditioned the v.2 MBS speakers a year or so ago and loved them. So I'm more than a little expecting my new MTS speakers to just blow me out of the water. But if there really was a new crossover, maybe they're not going to sound the same. So I simply emailed SVS and asked.

This morning I hadn't heard anything so I decided to post my query here thinking I may get a faster response. Low and behold, I got the email reply I was waiting for. In short, there is NOT another new crossover. As for the dissimilar boards, they're using two different suppliers but the components' values are identical. 

CASE CLOSED! :clap:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Ahh thanks for the clarification, Zing! What I like about SVS is their promptness in returning emails to people.


----------

